

Startup Quote: Caterina Fake, co-founder, Flickr - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/1654092781

======
raychancc
No successful company has had ever been the product of just one person.

\- Caterina Fake (@caterina)

<http://startupquote.com/post/1654092781>

